# FWD BRUTUS BLADES 22



## TXSLABNIGGA972 (Jun 6, 2006)

where they at im tryin 2 put em on a 03 deville i need 5 of em also if yall know where i can get a 5th for tha deville holla at cha boy


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

holla at baggedcutlass on here he moves em whenever he can get ahold of a few sets. They been on back order forever.


----------



## TXSLABNIGGA972 (Jun 6, 2006)

wut about the ads in lowrider mag that sell brutus iz they legit?


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

Yea they legit....they actually make tha rims. I bought tha ones I had on my caprice from there. But be advised my boy (baggedcutlass) is moving them cheaper than what they sell for there.


Might wanna check out Helo F3 they make those in a high offset for FWD and MOB Blades also does.


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

hey does the place in the back of the LRM have a website? what is it? also 214: are u a member of INC (impalas N caprices)?


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

nevernmind on that last question. i see now.


----------



## TXSLABNIGGA972 (Jun 6, 2006)

shit them helo's aint me them MOB look aight


----------



## TXSLABNIGGA972 (Jun 6, 2006)

shit them helo's aint me them MOB look aight kinda like da limited ima get at him den


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXSLABNIGGA972_@Jun 7 2006, 10:23 PM~5570774
> *shit them helo's aint me them MOB look aight
> *



They look just like Brutus just have different buttons on them


540- Yes im in INC.


----------



## TXSLABNIGGA972 (Jun 6, 2006)

the MOB aint got tha disc either


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXSLABNIGGA972_@Jun 8 2006, 05:37 PM~5575617
> *the MOB aint got tha disc either
> *



Yea tha MOB look totally different. They dont have a disc and they have a 5" lip on them.


Brutus and Helo look almost tha same. Helo just has different buttons on it.


MOB comes in 22x8 FWD set up and so does Helo. Brutus doesnt you just have to get a high enough offset rwd 22" that will work on your car.



MOB 22x8 




















Pic of my old caprice on 22" brutus




















Dont have a pic of tha Helo F3 bolted up on something.


----------



## lakewood (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm planning on putting some helo f3'
s on my 2001 cadillac deville. i am planning on going wit the 22's.. i just wanted to know what would be the correct tire size so the wheels dont rub..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im lookin for some 13" brutus blades. holla at cha ***** mayne.





























:biggrin:


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lakewood_@Jul 17 2006, 12:19 PM~5787773
> *i'm planning on putting some helo f3'
> s on my 2001 cadillac deville. i am planning on going wit the 22's.. i just wanted to know what would be the correct tire size so the wheels dont rub..
> *


Helo's come in 22x8 so you shouldnt have any issues running a 265/30/22 or a 255/30/22. If you definately dont wanna rub but need to watch for ants on the streets to keep from bending rims run a 245/30/22


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jun 8 2006, 11:00 PM~5577441
> *Yea tha MOB look totally different.  They dont have a disc and they have a 5" lip on them.
> Brutus and Helo look almost tha same.  Helo just has different buttons on it.
> MOB comes in 22x8 FWD set up and so does Helo.  Brutus doesnt you just have to get a high enough offset rwd 22" that will work on your car.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

chop chop chop :0


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

dont waist your money get the real shit mono block 2 real blades, thier not 22"s but 19.5 inch plus nothing chops better then the og blades


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

There is no such thing as a 19.5" brabus monoblock. They were 19x9.5 and good luck tryin to find a set that aint hulled out and missing center caps that you can not replace since brabus dont make the wheels anymore. Also you will have to run adapters on them to make them work.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jul 20 2006, 06:45 PM~5811745
> *dont waist your money get the real shit mono block 2 real blades, thier not 22"s but 19.5 inch plus nothing chops better then the og blades
> *


are "blades" only big in texas, or a lot of the sw? i've never seen any around me at any wheel shops, etc..
i never liked the look of them


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 21 2006, 09:57 AM~5815567
> *are "blades" only big in texas, or a lot of the sw? i've never seen any around me at any wheel shops, etc..
> i never liked the look of them
> *




Mainly Texas..Some parts of louisiana and chi-town


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

so lemme get this straight the mob have more lip than anything else???


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jul 21 2006, 08:06 PM~5819047
> *so lemme get this straight the mob have more lip than anything else???
> *




Yes and no....most of the lip is behind the blade. They are designed with "fake lips" just like the Dub Big Homie wheels.


----------

